# CanJam London 2019 (July 27-28, 2019)



## third_eye (May 7, 2019)

*EVENT DETAILS

CanJam London 2019*
Park Plaza Westminster Bridge
200 Westminster Bridge Road
London SE1 7UT
United Kingdom

*Saturday, July 27, 2019*
_10am to 6pm_

*Sunday, July 28, 2019*
_10am to 5pm_

*Show Passes (click here to purchase)*
Weekend Pass - £20
One Day Pass - £15

Kids 12 and under have Free Admission with an adult pass holder

*Travel*
We have secured a limited number of rooms at a rate of £184/night. Click here to make your room reservations. The Park Plaza Westminster Bridge Hotel in London is situated in London's South Bank, within walking distance of the city's most iconic attractions, including Big Ben and the Houses of Parliament. The hotel's location near the London Eye, Shrek's Adventure! London, the London Aquarium and the National Theatre makes Park Plaza the perfect accommodation for tourists and business guests. Spacious hotel rooms, including 65 Suites and Penthouses and more than 500 Studio Rooms, ensure guests a comfortable stay in this contemporary, design-led Westminster Bridge hotel. Waterloo and Westminster tube stations are a five-minute walk from the hotel.

*CanJam Volunteers*
In addition to our official CanJam Event Staff, we will be looking for several volunteers to help us out at the Registration Desk during the show. You will need to be able to commit to a half-day (4 hours) on either Saturday or Sunday. CanJam Volunteers will receive a free weekend pass along with a CanJam London 2019 T-Shirt. If interested, please send me a PM.


----------



## third_eye (Jul 8, 2019)

Chord Electronics
Headfonia
Headphone.guru
Hi-Fi+
Qobuz





64 Audio
Abyss Headphones
Acoustune Audio
Advanced MP3 Players
ArtVano
Astell+Kern
Audeze
Audio Concierge
Audio-Technica
Audioquest
Benchmark Media Systems
beyerdynamic
Brise Audio
Campfire Audio
Cardas Audio
Chord Electronics
dCS
Dekoni Audio
Effect Audio
Empire Ears
Exertis
Fan Acoustics
Focal
FiiO
Gesongzhe
Headamp Audio Electronics
HEDD
Hifiman
Hifonix
iBasso
InEar
Innuos
Jerry Harvey Audio
Jomo Audio
Labkable
Meccaudio
Meze Audio
MrSpeakers
Mysphere Headphones
Noble Audio
oBravo
Qobuz
RAAL-requisite
RHA
Rosson Audio Design
Rupert Neve Design
Schiit Audio
Synergistic Research
Vision Ears
Warwick Acoustics
Westone
Woo Audio
ZMF Headphones

_with many more to come...._


----------



## third_eye (Jul 7, 2019)

To reserve your shirt, please reply in the thread (do not PM) with your Head-Fi handle, the size you want, and how many of that size you want - all separated by hyphens. If you need to order multiple sizes, please start a new line. For example, this is my "order":

*third_eye-L-2
third_eye-S-1*

*CanJam London 2019 T-Shirts are £20* and can be paid for with cash at the Registration Desk until 1pm on Sunday, July 28th. All preorders not picked up by then will be released for general sale.

All T-Shirt pre-orders will be both picked up and paid for at the show, although we must have your reservation now in order to guarantee your shirts. The deadline for T-Shirt pre-orders for CanJam London 2019 is Monday, July 22, 2019. We will have a few extras T-Shirts in various sizes on hand as well. *CanJam Global 2019 volunteers do not have to separately order T-shirts as we will be providing them directly.*


----------



## third_eye (Jul 22, 2019)

*64 Audio* 
20% off all Universal and Custom fit earphones
64 Audio is giving away any universal-fit or custom in-ear monitor. Visit our booth to enter. Winner will be announced around 3pm the final day of the show. Must be present to win.
*Astell+Kern* 
10% off
*Audeze* 
10% off
*InEar* 
Visit booth to enter a raffle for a special StageDiver 5 Union Jack Edition
*Noble Audio* 
20% off all Universal IEMs, including the Khan
*oBravo* 
oBravo Cupid - Usual Price £249 / CanJam Price £225
*Qobuz *
Free 1 month trial to Qobuz Studio along with one free 24-bit album download. Visit booth for more details.
*Vision Ears *
15% off for VE custom earphones (VE2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 6XC, 8, Elysium)
*Warwick Acoustics* 
25% off the Sonoma Model One Headphone System (for show attendees only, visit booth for more details)
*Westone* 
20% off Universal IEMs
Visit booth to enter a raffle to win a W80
*Woo Audio* 
10% off on Woo Audio show demo units
*ZMFheadphones* 
Visit booth for special pricing on all models


----------



## bosiemoncrieff

Ugh, I fly back to San Francisco on the 22nd.


----------



## RestlessZombi (May 3, 2019)

I look forward to more details.. I got my ticket already.. I hope to hear some nice headphones in one place..


----------



## Grimbles

Seriously tempted by this business... @RHA Team @Oscar-HiFi you guys going?


----------



## Imusicman

Anyone out there sitting on the fence thinking about going should just go ahead and do it. Ive been for the last two years. Highly recommended!


----------



## AmarulaGold

will there be a list of exhibitors for this show?


----------



## Ultrainferno

The Headfonia team and myself will be present as usual. Can't wait. 

Now, who can get me my 2019 London badge?


----------



## RHA Team

Grimbles said:


> @RHA Team you guys going?


Yep!


----------



## Oscar-HiFi

Grimbles said:


> Seriously tempted by this business... @RHA Team @Oscar-HiFi you guys going?



We will indeed


----------



## Grimbles

Oscar-HiFi said:


> We will indeed


Dammit... I have a clash with a stag do in bristol  maybe next year!


----------



## third_eye

AmarulaGold said:


> will there be a list of exhibitors for this show?



The exhibitor list is updated above in the Post #2. We'll continue to update the thread as the list fills out!


----------



## Wyville

Oscar-HiFi said:


> We will indeed


Wish I could come and catch up with you again. My wife still needs to be in London, but that looks like it will be late June, early July, so I can't tag along to minimise the costs.


----------



## Frank I

Headphone.Guru will be attending and covering the event thanks to Walter liederman  from Underwood HiFi who is sponsoring us.


----------



## third_eye

We're pleased to announce Chord Electronics, Headfonia, Headphone.guru, and Hi-Fi+ as Show Sponsors of CanJam London 2019!


----------



## Peter Hyatt

2Go?


----------



## third_eye

Fan Acoustics added to exhibitor list!


----------



## NovaFlyer

For those traveling to CanJam London, the UK updated immigration procedures today.  Now, automated e-gates at immigration in the UK have become available to passport holders from the following countries:

Australia
Canada
Japan
New Zealand
Singapore
South Korea
United States
The UK is also abolishing landing cards for all passengers.  More info is at these two links:  https://onemileatatime.com/uk-e-gates-expanded-countries/ and https://www.godsavethepoints.com/2019/05/20/how-to-use-uk-e-passport-gates/


----------



## third_eye

Hifonix added to exhibitor list!


----------



## third_eye

Abyss Headphones and Meze Audio added to exhibitor list!


----------



## third_eye

RAAL-requisite added to exhibitor list!


----------



## third_eye

Advanced MP3 Players and XIAUDIO added to exhibitor list!


----------



## doctorjuggles

If anyone wants any advice on cheaper hotels in areas that are still easily accessible, hit me up in PM or reply to me in this thread - happy to help
See you there


----------



## musicday

I will be there as always since 2015 with the Tera-Player, looking for the best IEM dynamic .
Also , probably the Rai Penta is a must for me.
Looking forward to see you all again and make new friends.


----------



## Imusicman

Weekend pass booked


----------



## AmarulaGold

Imusicman said:


> Weekend pass booked


Same! Will be bringing a friend along for his first hi-fi show... Looking forward to it immensely.


----------



## KEV G

musicday said:


> I will be there as always since 2015 with the Tera-Player, looking for the best IEM dynamic .
> Also , probably the Rai Penta is a must for me.
> Looking forward to see you all again and make new friends.


Another South Londoner  I’m in Mitcham nowadays and also looking forward to another Canjam. Be great to give your Terra player a try, always been curious about it. Also looking forward to trying the Rai Penta and the Solaris. Also wanting another DAP, using the DX200Ti at the moment, so anything that can improve on that .
Love meeting likeminded peoples and also introducing people to this bonkers hobby. 
I’ll be bringing a newbie with me, his wife has already said he’s not allowed to bring the credit card lol, especially after I let him listen to the DX200Ti/Andro and Vega


----------



## Luke-

This will be my first time at a canjam I was just wondering do the vendors carry stock of  there products ? Do they offer any discounts?
I intend to make a few purchases while I'm there I was hoping to pick up some ZMF headphones and maybe a woo audio amp

Thanks


----------



## KEV G

Luke- said:


> This will be my first time at a canjam I was just wondering do the vendors carry stock of  there products ? Do they offer any discounts?
> I intend to make a few purchases while I'm there I was hoping to pick up some ZMF headphones and maybe a woo audio amp
> 
> Thanks


Yep, some will have stock and some will have show discounts. Great opportunity to get yourself a Woo amp, I have the WA2 and love it.


----------



## RestlessZombi

KEV G said:


> Another South Londoner  I’m in Mitcham nowadays and also looking forward to another Canjam. Be great to give your Terra player a try, always been curious about it. Also looking forward to trying the Rai Penta and the Solaris. Also wanting another DAP, using the DX200Ti at the moment, so anything that can improve on that .
> Love meeting likeminded peoples and also introducing people to this bonkers hobby.
> I’ll be bringing a newbie with me, his wife has already said he’s not allowed to bring the credit card lol, especially after I let him listen to the DX200Ti/Andro and Vega



Another South Londoner here too... though not near Mitcham  I think i'll just be going on the Saturday though, my wallet can't take both days


----------



## KEV G

RestlessZombi said:


> Another South Londoner here too... though not near Mitcham  I think i'll just be going on the Saturday though, my wallet can't take both days


My wallet won’t be suffering but my Solaris stash will be blown if they’re for me when I try em lol.
Looks like there’ll be a few of us South Londoners in attendance then. I tend to get a weekend pass just in case I missed something or just run out of time on the Saturday. Best chance of the year to try everything out in this Apple infested Air Pod Beats society here in the UK. Apologies for the language


----------



## RestlessZombi

KEV G said:


> My wallet won’t be suffering but my Solaris stash will be blown if they’re for me when I try em lol.
> Looks like there’ll be a few of us South Londoners in attendance then. I tend to get a weekend pass just in case I missed something or just run out of time on the Saturday. Best chance of the year to try everything out in this Apple infested Air Pod Beats society here in the UK. Apologies for the language




You language was fine, i don't and could never own any AirPods or Beats branded gear... If you ever meet me you'll see just how unfashionable I am for lack of caring  

I want to go Sunday too but that means getting my a**e out bed early both weekend days.. (I have to do it 5 days a week already..)


----------



## KEV G

RestlessZombi said:


> You language was fine, i don't and could never own any AirPods or Beats branded gear... If you ever meet me you'll see just how unfashionable I am for lack of caring
> 
> I want to go Sunday too but that means getting my a**e out bed early both weekend days.. (I have to do it 5 days a week already..)


I’m very fortunate that I can hop on the train and be there in 20-30 minutes from my place, gets me out the house and out of trouble for the weekend  
Unless I loose control of my spending lol


----------



## Sunstealer

I'll be attending my first CanJam in London this year, possibly with a friend.

I'll be bringing my N5ii with a curated short playlist, IT04s and maybe ER4XRs. Is there anything else I should bring? Do I have to book audition slots? I really don't know how things work. Reading previous articles hasn't made it too much clearer.


----------



## KEV G

Sunstealer said:


> I'll be attending my first CanJam in London this year, possibly with a friend.
> 
> I'll be bringing my N5ii with a curated short playlist, IT04s and maybe ER4XRs. Is there anything else I should bring? Do I have to book audition slots? I really don't know how things work. Reading previous articles hasn't made it too much clearer.


If you keep an eye on this thread, you get updated on who’s attending and any bookings that may interest you. In the general area you can just take a seat to try out any gear you like. You may have to wait for a short while for a seat to become vacant, but shouldn’t have to wait too long. 
As for what to bring with you, clean hair and ears lol.
You may want to bring any spare cables with you if you have any with different terminations for various sources you may try. Also spare tips as these vary hugely on you listening experience, but most of the tables will have spare tips that can be used. 
It’s a pretty relaxed and chilled atmosphere so most people are very friendly and helpful, after all we’re all there for more or less the same reasons. 
Maybe make a list of anything you want to try, see them first and then enjoy the rest of the show. It’s all too easy to loose sight of what you originally went to try when you see the amount of shiny things there is on offer. 
Lastly, bring a wad of cash or a fist full of will power!!!!
Hope you enjoy your first Canjam


----------



## Sunstealer

Thanks Kev G. I thought that most of what you said applied! I'll bring tips, cables and convertors, although I don't have anything with 4.4mm on. I've got my eye on a few companies - shame I cannot see iBasso on the list as of yet...

I've got a couple of items (not organs though) that I can sell if I get bitten at the show!


----------



## KEV G

Sunstealer said:


> Thanks Kev G. I thought that most of what you said applied! I'll bring tips, cables and convertors, although I don't have anything with 4.4mm on. I've got my eye on a few companies - shame I cannot see iBasso on the list as of yet...
> 
> I've got a couple of items (not organs though) that I can sell if I get bitten at the show!


No worries, I’ll be there so if you need to try anything with a 4.4 then you could try mine as this is what I use on my DX208Ti.
Ibasso will not be there, again unfortunately!!
But plenty of others and I’d imagine a few will be using the DX220 as a demo unit so if that’s what you have your eye or liver on, I’m sure you’ll get to try it. 
The new Fiio M11 looks like a nice dap and at an awesome price as well.


----------



## RestlessZombi

Is it bad that the day before is pay day??


----------



## Sunstealer

Could argue that mihgt be preferable as if one cannot afford, the gratification will have to wait....


----------



## third_eye

Dekoni Audio and oBravo added to exhibitor list!


----------



## kefs

Would love to hear a Burson V2


----------



## PhilW

third_eye said:


> Dekoni Audio and oBravo added to exhibitor list!



Thanks Ethan. oBravo are really looking forward to our first London CanJam with two exciting new products.


----------



## third_eye

beyerdynamic added to exhibitor list!


----------



## Scribemole

Have I missed the T-shirt pre-order or has it not happened yet?


----------



## third_eye

Audio-Technica and iBasso added to exhibitor list!


----------



## third_eye

Scribemole said:


> Have I missed the T-shirt pre-order or has it not happened yet?



Not happened yet


----------



## third_eye

Campfire Audio added to exhibitor list!


----------



## third_eye

Audioquest added to exhibitor list!


----------



## dadracer2

Are Sennheiser attending? I'm going now anyway as I have my tickets, travel and accommodation all booked................


----------



## Mkoll

Looking forward to the preview video from Jude!


----------



## NDonchev

Hi guys,

I plan to visit CanJam in London this year, but as it will be my first event of this type I have some questions.

1. I use HD800S at home and it will be great if it it possible to try the gear on the event with the same headphones. *Do you think the HD800S will be at the event and it will be possible to try DACs and amps with them*? I guess that depends on the booths that are there, but anyway...I'm *mainly interested to thy Chord and Schiit products with the HD800S* as I plan to buy a better DAC. Additionally, I'm interested to try some top tube amps, possibly Woo Audio.
I might bring my own HD800S, but will not feel very comfortable carrying the headphones around Europe in my backpack...

2. *Will it be appropriate to bring my own HD800S to the event?*

3. I heard some people saying they listened for 1-2 hours at such events before making a purchase. Isn't this too long? I mean, there will be a lot of people wanting to try the same gear. *How long is appropriate to stay and listen to particular audio set?*

4. *Is it appropriate to switch between gear on a particular booth?* Or are the peaces of hardware statically hooked and no changed can't be made. For example, what if Yggdrasil is hooked to Ragnarok, but I want to hear it with another amp?

5. *Are discounts to be expected on the event?*

Thanks.


----------



## AxelCloris

NDonchev said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I plan to visit CanJam in London this year, but as it will be my first event of this type I have some questions.
> 
> ...


1-2. You can certainly bring your HD 800 S to the show for auditions, but do keep in mind that there will be a number of people in close proximity, and the ambient volume of a CanJam can sometimes become distracting depending on what's taking place around you when listening. My opinion, if you know the HD 800 S the best and that's what you plan to use with the gear you're trying, it's worth considering bringing it. The HD 800 S is a popular headphone for sure, and a number of exhibitors have used them as demo headphones in the past, so you may not need to bring yours out often. It's often encouraged to have a reference headphone with you to test sources, and possibly a reference portable source to test headphones.

3. You'll have to play that one by ear. If a booth is busy, I tend to give a quick listen and move down the line. If there's space and nobody is waiting to try the gear I'm currently using, then it's usually ok to sit and listen in longer stints. If in doubt, check with one of the exhibitors. They might be able to facilitate a longer demo session for you.

4. Always ask the exhibitor if you can make a change before disconnecting something. Some will let you, some won't be able to due to their setups. In my experience, it's generally acceptable to move a pair of headphones from one stack to another at the same exhibit, but it's best to make sure before moving things around. Changing up a DAC/amp combo is more involved and may not be an option.

5. Some exhibitors will offer discounts at the show. Keep an eye on this thread, and we'll post them as we get closer to the event. The at-show deals typically go up a week or two before the show. If you happen to miss the post, you can usually find printed sheets highlighting the at-show deals at the registration table.


----------



## third_eye

Mysphere Headphones added to exhibitor list!


----------



## third_eye

HEDD added to exhibitor list!


----------



## ElectroMod

NDonchev said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I plan to visit CanJam in London this year, but as it will be my first event of this type I have some questions.
> 
> ...


Hi,
I would bring your own headphones as i know we would not have these on the Schiit booth and i also think Chord use Audeze so it might be best for you to bring your if you want to listern to these headphones with this gear.


----------



## m17xr2b

I always bring my HD650 and dap. With the new exhibitors this is shaping to be another fantastic canjam.  Can't wait!!!


----------



## misteral201103

@third_eye Off-topic, but....you still planning a CanJam Shanghai this year? Any idea of dates (even ballpark)? Sorry to butt in!


----------



## AxelCloris

misteral201103 said:


> @third_eye Off-topic, but....you still planning a CanJam Shanghai this year? Any idea of dates (even ballpark)? Sorry to butt in!


November 9-10, 2019 at the Shanghai Marriott Hotel City Centre, according to the CanJam Global website.


----------



## misteral201103

AxelCloris said:


> November 9-10, 2019 at the Shanghai Marriott Hotel City Centre, according to the CanJam Global website.



Thank you!


----------



## krismusic

Disappointing that Sennheiser no longer take the UK market seriously. 2nd year running that they are absent.


----------



## Imusicman

Could be tempted with the Focal Stellia if someone’s offering a decent “show price” discount hint, hint


----------



## krismusic

Any info on seminars?


----------



## STR-1

Rob Watts intends to do a couple of seminars https://www.head-fi.org/threads/watts-up.800264/page-98#post-15009506


----------



## Luke-

I'm hoping there will be a discount on the Meze Empyrean wishful thinking or could it be possible ?
But I will still probably purchase them.


----------



## Deftone

I love watching the seminars but it appears not many were recorded this year.


----------



## ostewart

Are we getting CanJam badges this year 

Looking forward to seeing some familiar faces as usual


----------



## third_eye

Acoustune added to exhibitor list!


----------



## suicidal_orange

Two days and loads of vendors - seems CanJam London has changed a lot since I last went back in 2013!


----------



## third_eye

suicidal_orange said:


> Two days and loads of vendors - seems CanJam London has changed a lot since I last went back in 2013!



Yes, indeed. It has changed a LOT since then!


----------



## KEV G

Any news on Sony attending


----------



## suicidal_orange

third_eye said:


> Yes, indeed. It has changed a LOT since then!



It won't be the same without packing a suitcase full of gear padded by clothes 

The dilema is unchanged though - the £250+ for transport and hotel could go a long way towards buying something but buying 'deaf' is a gamble.  I guess you now socialise in the queue to get to vendors' stands?


----------



## Tekunda

Will it be possible to buy tickets at the show?


----------



## third_eye

Tekunda said:


> Will it be possible to buy tickets at the show?



Yes, it's cash at door or online via credit card. online will also work for the duration of the show.


----------



## krismusic

suicidal_orange said:


> It won't be the same without packing a suitcase full of gear padded by clothes
> 
> The dilema is unchanged though - the £250+ for transport and hotel could go a long way towards buying something but buying 'deaf' is a gamble.  I guess you now socialise in the queue to get to vendors' stands?


It does feel much more like a corporate manufacturers showcase these days,rather than enthusiast led. I miss the vibe of the first two events that I went to run by Nadeem. The forerunners of CanJam. Nadeem did a fantastic job of bringing people together.
Having said that most people are friendly if you do strike up a conversation. No tables with people trying out each others gear though. I'm not sure I would spend £250 on going but how else are you going to listen to stuff?


----------



## third_eye

Synergistic Research added to exhibitor list!


----------



## third_eye

We're pleased to announce Qobuz as a Show Sponsor and Official Streaming Provider for CanJam London 2019!


----------



## ostewart

krismusic said:


> It does feel much more like a corporate manufacturers showcase these days,rather than enthusiast led. I miss the vibe of the first two events that I went to run by Nadeem. The forerunners of CanJam. Nadeem did a fantastic job of bringing people together.
> Having said that most people are friendly if you do strike up a conversation. No tables with people trying out each others gear though. I'm not sure I would spend £250 on going but how else are you going to listen to stuff?



It would be great to have an enthusiast led event again one day, but I understand it is a lot of work to organise such a thing. CanJam is a manufacturer showcase, always has been, whereas head-fi meets are more enthusiast led.


----------



## THGM

Looking forward to my third CanJam London next month! The growing list of exhibitors ensures that there will be lots to see and hear, as well as catching up with fellow Head-Fiers.

In the meantime, enjoying the impressions thread from CanJam SoCal.


----------



## HungryPanda

Just bought my ticket for Saturday


----------



## RestlessZombi

Will there be spare desks / power sockets to connect and listen to any kit we might wish to bring ourselves?  Was considering bringing my NuHybrid Amp plus Headphones or two.


----------



## masterpfa

musicday said:


> I will be there as always since 2015 with the Tera-Player, looking for the best IEM dynamic .
> Also , probably the Rai Penta is a must for me.
> Looking forward to see you all again and make new friends.


If it is not being too forward, would it be possible to have a listen to the your Terra Payer at Can-Jam London. I have been interested to say the least, but not been willing or able to push the button and buy one as for me an unknown entity.


----------



## KEV G

masterpfa said:


> If it is not being too forward, would it be possible to have a listen to the your Terra Payer at Can-Jam London. I have been interested to say the least, but not been willing or able to push the button and buy one as for me an unknown entity.


Your not alone in your interest for the Terra-Player, I’d love to give it a whirl and have also been tempted to hit the button on more than one occasion 
Looking forward to another Canjam and meeting some great people and products


----------



## Layman1

@third_eye  Just bought a ticket, but there was no way for me to put my Head-Fi username on the ticket (for the pass that I'd wear around my neck at CanJam).
Is this something that can be done at reception?


----------



## third_eye

Layman1 said:


> @third_eye  Just bought a ticket, but there was no way for me to put my Head-Fi username on the ticket (for the pass that I'd wear around my neck at CanJam).
> Is this something that can be done at reception?



Look forward to seeing you again soon! Show attendees will be wearing wristbands for entry/exit and industry attendees (exhibitors, media, and show staff) will be wearing name badges with lanyards.


----------



## HungryPanda

I will wear a panda shirt


----------



## KEV G

HungryPanda said:


> I will wear a panda shirt


Make it an even bigger panda this year, I might spot you this time lol
I might wear a Banksy Star Wars pulp fiction T-Shirt this year. Black n white but not if it’s as hot as is was today here in London


----------



## HungryPanda

I'm in London today it is beastly


----------



## third_eye

Rosson Audio Design added to exhibitor list!


----------



## RestlessZombi

third_eye said:


> Rosson Audio Design added to exhibitor list!




 

I really want to see / hear these


----------



## third_eye

Brise Audio added to exhibitor list!


----------



## Scutey

I was hoping to go this year but for the second time in three years I've been thwarted, I will be going next year if it's the last thing I do!.


----------



## damianryan

Looking forward to Canjam again........I’m hoping to have a chance to listen to the Hiby R6 Pro.     Any traders likely to have one on their stall?     Or maybe a member of the public who might be helpful enough to let me listen to theirs?


----------



## majo123

damianryan said:


> Looking forward to Canjam again........I’m hoping to have a chance to listen to the Hiby R6 Pro.     Any traders likely to have one on their stall?     Or maybe a member of the public who might be helpful enough to let me listen to theirs?


 I have one and I might possibly be going on the Saturday, it's not 100%  yet as I live a distance away but if I'm there your welcome to try mine.


----------



## third_eye

It's CanJam London T-Shirt time! 



 


 

To reserve your shirt, please reply in the thread (do not PM) with your Head-Fi handle, the size you want, and how many of that size you want - all separated by hyphens. If you need to order multiple sizes, please start a new line. For example, this is my "order":

*third_eye-L-2
third_eye-S-1*

*CanJam London 2019 T-Shirts are £20* and can be paid for with cash at the Registration Desk until 1pm on Sunday, July 28th. All preorders not picked up by then will be released for general sale.

All T-Shirt pre-orders will be both picked up and paid for at the show, although we must have your reservation now in order to guarantee your shirts. The deadline for T-Shirt pre-orders for CanJam London 2019 is Monday, July 22, 2019. We will have a few extras T-Shirts in various sizes on hand as well. *CanJam Global 2019 volunteers do not have to separately order T-shirts as we will be providing them directly.*


----------



## KEV G

KEV G-XXL-1
Thought I’d better get my order in on time this year lol
Looking forward to seeing everyone again this year


----------



## HungryPanda

HungryPanda-XL-1

Looking forward to the Saturday this year, could only make it on the Sunday last year


----------



## Luke-

Luke- medium x1 for me thanks


----------



## Scribemole

Scribemole-XL-2

Thanks


----------



## RestlessZombi

RestlessZombi-XXL-1


----------



## KS80

*KS80-XL-2*


----------



## damianryan

majo123 said:


> I have one and I might possibly be going on the Saturday, it's not 100%  yet as I live a distance away but if I'm there your welcome to try mine.



Thanks for your response.......thats what I like about Headfi!


----------



## third_eye

Audio Concierge added to exhibitor list!


----------



## DecentLevi (Jul 9, 2019)

Hey folks - a special message from a member in the US who won't be attending.

The HEDDphone One will be making its' debut official showing at CanJam, London. Anyone attending by all means make it over to the Hedd Audio booth. It's a unique headphone using a folded diaphragm Air Motion Transfer driver, based on 30 years of experience making speakers for studios, now put into a headphone for the first time ever thanks to the engineers at Heinz Electrodynamic Designs in Germany... but hey don't judge it based on specs, try it for yourself. I can tell you that this may be the most impressive headphone I've tried in all my years in the hobby, and bound to be an industry changer. My impressions from trying it from an unofficial display at CanJam Socal here:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/canjam-socal-2019-impressions-thread.909385/page-23#post-15036178

There are many curious lurkers on the HEDDphone One thread below who would be interested in hearing about impressions so anyone that tries it in London please also post your experience here:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/hedd-announces-heddphone-with-amt-technology.906270
_
note: it's moderately hard to drive so make sure you're pairing it with a powerful enough amp._


----------



## third_eye

We're excited to be part of an exclusive CanJam London 2019 pre-show party along with dCS and Spiritland! The event will be held on Thursday evening, July 25 from 7pm at Spiritland Royal Festival Hall and is open to all CanJam show attendees, volunteer staff, and CanJam Exhibitors. Please RSVP to ssmith@dcsltd.co.uk if you are able to make it and we look forward to seeing you there!


----------



## joe

If you're going to CanJam London 2019 and would like a London 2019 badge on your profile, *please PM me*!


----------



## AMVM

Does anyone know who will be representing Audeze at CanJam? They informed me that it will be either a UK distributor/retailer but I'd like to know which one specifically if possible. Cheers!


----------



## dadracer2

third_eye said:


> We're excited to be part of an exclusive CanJam London 2019 pre-show party along with dCS and Spiritland! The event will be held on Thursday evening, July 25 from 7pm at Spiritland Royal Festival Hall and is open to all CanJam show attendees, volunteer staff, and CanJam Exhibitors. Please RSVP to ssmith@dcsltd.co.uk if you are able to make it and we look forward to seeing you there!



Oh no. That's annoying. If I had another few days of warning I could have changed my train ticket...........dammit


----------



## HungryPanda

Unfortunately I'm working a nightshift on the Thursday. Would have been more fun.


----------



## third_eye

AMVM said:


> Does anyone know who will be representing Audeze at CanJam? They informed me that it will be either a UK distributor/retailer but I'd like to know which one specifically if possible. Cheers!



That would be Exertis.


----------



## Marat Sar

Yessss! Lookin' forward to it! Bringin my gf this year


----------



## AmarulaGold

Awesome! Will she be there to stop you spending too much on gear or convincing you to after hearing it?


----------



## krismusic

third_eye said:


> We're excited to be part of an exclusive CanJam London 2019 pre-show party along with dCS and Spiritland! The event will be held on Thursday evening, July 25 from 7pm at Spiritland Royal Festival Hall and is open to all CanJam show attendees, volunteer staff, and CanJam Exhibitors. Please RSVP to ssmith@dcsltd.co.uk if you are able to make it and we look forward to seeing you there!


What is intended to happen at this event, ood, bar, strippers, talks?


----------



## PhilW

Yay I'm getting a bit excited now. I just got my badge. Woohoo. 

Looking forward to seeing many familiar faces and all the new faces in a few weeks.


----------



## baseonmars

Gonna be my first time attending, can’t wait!


----------



## Scorpio1957 (Jul 11, 2019)

third_eye said:


> It's CanJam London T-Shirt time!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



scorpio1957-XL-1


----------



## third_eye

krismusic said:


> What is intended to happen at this event, ood, bar, strippers, talks?



There will be food, drink, and dCS will be setting up some product demos as well. Hope to see many of you there.


----------



## warrenpchi

Lol, say what you gotta say @krismusic!


----------



## krismusic

warrenpchi said:


> Lol, say what you gotta say @krismusic!


Ha ha. You caught that! Just didn't want to be that guy who makes this place less inclusive to anyone who that is not their thing. Although I didn't state gender of performers....


----------



## warrenpchi

krismusic said:


> Ha ha. You caught that! Just didn't want to be that guy who makes this place less inclusive to anyone who that is not their thing.



It's a DCS event, and all companies must respond to market forces. 



krismusic said:


> Although I didn't state gender of performers....



Very fair, you are a class act sir!


----------



## glassmonkey

See y'all there.


----------



## tigerfish66

First time attending in 2019, i am planning to demo  and purchase a set of cans at the show, do i need to book demo's or just line up to demo and buy ?


----------



## HungryPanda

just turn up and browse around


----------



## dadracer2

What lectures/seminars are planned for London?


----------



## third_eye (Jul 14, 2019)

Guys, here's the Seminar Schedule for CanJam London 2019. Spaces are limited so plan accordingly!

*CanJam London 2019 Seminar Schedule*
Come join us in the Plaza 12-13 Suites on the Lower Lobby level (-1) directly above the main exhibit area of CanJam London 2019 for a series of interactive discussion panels with some of the industry’s leading experts in audio technology.


*Saturday, July 27*

*1pm-2pm The Move to Mass Premium: In Numbers*
New products from the likes of professional and traditional audio brands to tech titans are all entering the premium headphones market which almost doubled in size at 90% in 2018 to be a $7bn category. The future potential for this category remains just as bright with new competition driving innovation in lossless audio, new form factors, wireless features, external amplifiers, sensors, voice control and other smart features. In this presentation Futuresource, a key strategic partner for the most recognised brands within audio, will dissect the Premium Headphones market in numbers, and explore its potential moving forward.

*2:30-3:30 DAC Design - Part 1: Interpolation Filters*
Chord Electronics Lead Designer, Rob Watts, talks about interpolation filters, which are at the heart of all DACs, and why they are crucial subjectively. Rob will also explain what a tap is, and discusses the importance of transients from a perception point of view.

*4pm-5pm Headphones: Targets & Measurements*
Join legendary headphone designer Axel Grell as he looks to ask questions and make proposals for answers regarding perceived sound and measured data. What is the target for the sound of a headphone? What influences the perceived sound? How can sound be measured? What does a universal target curve look like? These and other questions will formulate the basis for conclusions on how data might be put together in the future to get a more clear idea of how a headphone might sound.

*Sunday, July 28*

*12:30-1:30pm DAC Design - Part 2: Conversion*
Rob continues the discussion and looks at various ways to convert digital data to analogue, with pros and cons on each approach. He also talks about why DACs have such a big impact on performance, and what objective criteria are important for high end audio.

*2pm-3pm A New Chapter in Headphone Technology - the first full range AMT headphone *
Transducer technologies in speakers and headphones are either electrodynamic systems, coming in the voice coil,  planar or pure ribbon flavor, and electrostatic devices, all existing in both product categories. In the last decades the Air Motion Transformer, originally invented by the German physicist Oskar Heil, took a different approach. It found its way in a compact form into new tweeter designs based on the  original work of the author. By introducing VVT® or Variable Velocity Transform, the original AMT  concept is expanded  by replacing the fixed geometric structure of conventional AMT drivers by folds that vary both in width and depth, thus varying the AMT specific velocity transform over the frequency range. Dr. Frederik Knop from HEDD presents the technology behind the HEDDphone ONE, the first full range headphone based on the Air Motion Transformer principle.


----------



## third_eye

dadracer2 said:


> What lectures/seminars are planned for London?



Great timing, Seminar info posted!


----------



## pedalhead

Finally, a year when I don't have other commitments at last so I'll be making a weekend of it . Looking forward to catching up with @dill3000 @glassmonkey @smial1966 @TeamHiFiMAN @ElectroMod @Aornic @RHA Team , Nick @ Audioquest amongst others. Bring it on!


----------



## dadracer2

third_eye said:


> Great timing, Seminar info posted!


Thank you sir.


----------



## dadracer2

Sorry, me again. Well I guess if Axel Grell is coming then Sennheiser will be too. Are they doing an HE1 room thing again or not?


----------



## PhilW

dadracer2 said:


> Sorry, me again. Well I guess if Axel Grell is coming then Sennheiser will be too. Are they doing an HE1 room thing again or not?



I thought Axel left Sennheiser


----------



## ElectroMod

pedalhead said:


> Finally, a year when I don't have other commitments at last so I'll be making a weekend of it . Looking forward to catching up with @dill3000 @glassmonkey @smial1966 @TeamHiFiMAN @ElectroMod @Aornic @RHA Team , Nick @ Audioquest amongst others. Bring it on!


Oh no, if i knew Pedalhead was coming i would have made other plans


----------



## pedalhead

haha love you too matey. Beers on Sat I hope!


----------



## ElectroMod

pedalhead said:


> haha love you too matey. Beers on Sat I hope!


Yes please to a beer and love to catch up


----------



## Musicdiddy

Does anyone know if cable manufacturers like Brise Audio have their products available to purchase on the day?


----------



## Fawxy

This will be my first CanJam and I'm particularly interested in trying out a bunch of IEMs - should I bring my own tips or anything like that? What's the protocol with trying out IEMs? Made an account just to ask this


----------



## RestlessZombi

Fawxy said:


> This will be my first CanJam and I'm particularly interested in trying out a bunch of IEMs - should I bring my own tips or anything like that? What's the protocol with trying out IEMs? Made an account just to ask this



It's a good idea to bring your own if you have any, especially if you have a preference to which ones you like. It'll be hard to cover all dimensions of ear tips that you might need though, but its a good gesture to have some of your own. Looking at coverage of the SoCal CanJam most IEM's i saw there didn't have any attached so i'm not sure how much stock and what kind were available.


----------



## PhilW

Fawxy said:


> This will be my first CanJam and I'm particularly interested in trying out a bunch of IEMs - should I bring my own tips or anything like that? What's the protocol with trying out IEMs? Made an account just to ask this



Manufacturers will generally speaking provide their own tips for your consumption.


----------



## glassmonkey

Fawxy said:


> This will be my first CanJam and I'm particularly interested in trying out a bunch of IEMs - should I bring my own tips or anything like that? What's the protocol with trying out IEMs? Made an account just to ask this


My recommendation is to head for HiFi Headphones first, as in the past they have had Final E-Type tips to give away, which I personally think are the best tips on Earth. Someone will have Comply, someone will have Dekoni, someone will likely have Spinfit.

In other words you probably don't need to bring tips. I bring alcohol wipes (sealed single type)because I just use the tips that are there.

What you should bring is your current IEM and DAP. Don't worry too much beyond that. Have fun! Sorry for your wallet!


----------



## Adventure

Hé only a few days to London, can't wait ..
Hope to share some photo's and tell more after!!!


----------



## masterpfa

Fawxy said:


> This will be my first CanJam and I'm particularly interested in trying out a bunch of IEMs - should I bring my own tips or anything like that? What's the protocol with trying out IEMs? Made an account just to ask this


As stated many manufacturers do provide tips for testing IEM's however I have mostly found that they tend to have medium/small sized tips only with my need for large I take a selection of Comply Tips (varying bore sizes), which I bring along for my own comfort and peace of mind.


----------



## Oscar-HiFi

glassmonkey said:


> My recommendation is to head for HiFi Headphones first, as in the past they have had Final E-Type tips to give away, which I personally think are the best tips on Earth. Someone will have Comply, someone will have Dekoni, someone will likely have Spinfit.
> 
> In other words you probably don't need to bring tips. I bring alcohol wipes (sealed single type)because I just use the tips that are there.
> 
> What you should bring is your current IEM and DAP. Don't worry too much beyond that. Have fun! Sorry for your wallet!



Well we're not going as HiFiHeadphones this year, we are instead representing Campfire Audio. However we will have Final E tips, and we will also have Spinfit tips but only have M size tips from them.


----------



## KEV G

Oscar-HiFi said:


> Well we're not going as HiFiHeadphones this year, we are instead representing Campfire Audio. However we will have Final E tips, and we will also have Spinfit tips but only have M size tips from them.


Does this mean @KB and his team are not coming?


----------



## Fawxy (Jul 17, 2019)

RestlessZombi said:


> It's a good idea to bring your own if you have any, especially if you have a preference to which ones you like. It'll be hard to cover all dimensions of ear tips that you might need though, but its a good gesture to have some of your own. Looking at coverage of the SoCal CanJam most IEM's i saw there didn't have any attached so i'm not sure how much stock and what kind were available.





PhilW said:


> Manufacturers will generally speaking provide their own tips for your consumption.





glassmonkey said:


> My recommendation is to head for HiFi Headphones first, as in the past they have had Final E-Type tips to give away, which I personally think are the best tips on Earth. Someone will have Comply, someone will have Dekoni, someone will likely have Spinfit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





masterpfa said:


> As stated many manufacturers do provide tips for testing IEM's however I have mostly found that they tend to have medium/small sized tips only with my need for large I take a selection of Comply Tips (varying bore sizes), which I bring along for my own comfort and peace of mind.




Thanks for all the helpful tips everyone. I am pumped!



Oscar-HiFi said:


> Well we're not going as HiFiHeadphones this year, we are instead representing Campfire Audio. However we will have Final E tips, and we will also have Spinfit tips but only have M size tips from them.



That's good news for me - the CA Andromedas are one of the IEMs I'm most interested in trying.


----------



## Oscar-HiFi

KEV G said:


> Does this mean @KB and his team are not coming?



Sadly they won't, but don't worry we will give you guys the authentic Campfire experience 



Fawxy said:


> Thanks for all the helpful tips everyone. I am pumped!
> 
> 
> 
> That's good news for me - the CA Andromedas are one of the IEMs I'm most interested in trying.



They are one of my all time favourites.


----------



## Layman1

@third_eye 
Just noticed Sony are not on the list.. Do you know if they have any plans to attend, or have any exhibitors demo-ing their product range?


----------



## kefs

Layman1 said:


> @third_eye
> Just noticed Sony are not on the list.. Do you know if they have any plans to attend, or have any exhibitors demo-ing their product range?


I'm curious too


----------



## KB

KEV G said:


> Does this mean @KB and his team are not coming?



Hey KEV G,

Sadly I can not make it this year, however our distributors table will have our full line up and our full support. Our very awesome partners in the UK, KS Distribution http://www.ksdistribution.co.uk

We sent our full kit of display demos and promo gear for the KS booth and we do hope you can pop by and have a listen.

Cheers,

ken


----------



## Imusicman

Layman1 said:


> @third_eye
> Just noticed Sony are not on the list.. Do you know if they have any plans to attend, or have any exhibitors demo-ing their product range?


This often happens at the London CanJam for whatever reason. There are often big name brands missing without any real explanation. Some companies appear to support the US shows, Asia and even other events in Europe. Astell & Kern would be a prime example. Sennheiser another. This is my 3rd year so fingers crossed for this years list of exhibitors


----------



## third_eye

Guys, we have a couple of volunteer slots still available for next weekend. Please send me a PM if interested!

*CanJam Volunteers*
In addition to our official CanJam Event Staff, we will be looking for several volunteers to help us out at the Registration Desk during the show. You will need to be able to commit to a half-day (4 hours) on either Saturday or Sunday. CanJam Volunteers will receive a free weekend pass along with a CanJam London 2019 T-Shirt. If interested, please send me a PM.


----------



## KEV G

KB said:


> Hey KEV G,
> 
> Sadly I can not make it this year, however our distributors table will have our full line up and our full support. Our very awesome partners in the UK, KS Distribution http://www.ksdistribution.co.uk
> 
> ...


That’s a real shame you guys can’t make it, really enjoyed chatting with you and your team last year. Recently purchased the Sony ZX300 and the WM1Z. Holy moly my Andro’s have never sounded so good, this is my perfect set up along with my Vega. 
There is just one more I may need to add to the Campfire line up.......Solaris 
That’ll be the first thing I listen to when I get there lol 
Hope you guys can make it next year and best of luck with future projects although I don’t think luck has anything to do with Campfire’s success lol


----------



## Ra97oR

Will be there on Thursday and rest of the weekend. Hope to see you all there.


----------



## Virtu Fortuna

I'll also be there from Thursday on. Anybody wants to meet?


----------



## glassmonkey

Ra97oR said:


> Will be there on Thursday and rest of the weekend. Hope to see you all there.


Wouldn't be the same without you. See you there!


----------



## Ra97oR (Jul 21, 2019)

I am also selling a pair of Ether C 1.1 and TH-X00 Purplehearts at the moment. I can easily bring them to CanJam to save on shipping, Paypal fees and also let you try them before going ahead. 

FS: MrSpeaker Ether C 1.1 [EU-UK] 

FS: Fostex TH-X00 Purplerheart + Dekoni pads [EU-UK]


----------



## musicday

Is Tralucent Audio coming to London next week?


----------



## jude

If you can't see the embedded video above, please *click here*.​

*CanJam London 2019 Preview Video
*
A legend's first DAC; measuring headphones, IEMs, DAPs, and DACs; hi-res wireless; reference-class portable players; fast headphones; and much more in the CanJam London 2019 Preview Video.


_CanJam London 2019 Preview Video _- Produced by Brian Murphy, Joe Cwik, and Jude Mansilla​


----------



## musicday

Thank you for taking your time to make this video Jude.
See you soon


----------



## Zachik

jude said:


> If you can't see the embedded video above, please *click here*.​
> 
> *CanJam London 2019 Preview Video
> *
> ...



Great video, as usual. Thanks @jude @joe and @AxelCloris 
Warning to whoever hasn't watched it yet - the Campfire Audio segment would get you hungry! Do not watch on empty stomach, especially if you're a meat lover like me...


----------



## nickcates

jude said:


> If you can't see the embedded video above, please *click here*.​
> 
> *CanJam London 2019 Preview Video
> *
> ...




Beautiful review, thank you again Jude!


----------



## someyoungguy

New Verite closed looks great, love the fully closed cup design.


----------



## erwansaid

@third_eye 
*
erwansaid-L-1*

Hope i made it in time with the t-shirt pre-order. Can't wait till the weekend!


----------



## westsounds

Imusicman said:


> Anyone out there sitting on the fence thinking about going should just go ahead and do it. Ive been for the last two years. Highly recommended!



I am on that fence 

My car has taken a mechanical failure thats going to cost me and left me with catching the train only option as well which is a 5 hour job.

Managed to preliminary book somewhere to stay near the event (which I was on the fence about cancelling). But apart from this I was perhaps looking forward to a hi-fi day out. Might even combine it with a slight hi-fi shop safari the day before the show, some interesting looking shops there in London.

Anyone out for a beer or know of live music near the event the night before? Im sure there will be its London after all. Might give me more incentive to look forward to the long journey.


----------



## AndrewH13

@third_eye 
*
AndrewH13-XL-1*

thanks


----------



## joe

westsounds said:


> I am on that fence
> 
> My car has taken a mechanical failure thats going to cost me and left me with catching the train only option as well which is a 5 hour job.
> 
> ...



Did you see this?




third_eye said:


> We're excited to be part of an exclusive CanJam London 2019 pre-show party along with dCS and Spiritland! The event will be held on Thursday evening, July 25 from 7pm at Spiritland Royal Festival Hall and is open to all CanJam show attendees, volunteer staff, and CanJam Exhibitors. Please RSVP to ssmith@dcsltd.co.uk if you are able to make it and we look forward to seeing you there!


----------



## westsounds

joe said:


> Did you see this?



Yes I saw that it looks great! but sadley I would probably travel up on the Friday get there around the afternoon, pitty as I would have liked to have gone to that.


----------



## L0rdGwyn

Oh Zach, you are killing me.

Building more beautiful headphones faster than my wallet or my ears can keep up!  Love the low profile cups on the Vérité closed.  Maybe retirement saving can wait (kidding, sort of).


----------



## third_eye (Jul 23, 2019)

Here's the current list of Show Specials.....we'll continue to update this and will provide the full list at the Registration Desk next weekend!





*
64 Audio*
20% off all Universal and Custom fit earphones
64 Audio is giving away any universal-fit or custom in-ear monitor. Visit our booth to enter. Winner will be announced around 3pm the final day of the show. Must be present to win.
*Astell+Kern*
10% off
*Audeze*
10% off
*InEar*
Visit booth to enter a raffle for a special StageDiver 5 Union Jack Edition
*Noble Audio*
20% off all Universal IEMs, including the Khan
*oBravo*
oBravo Cupid - Usual Price £249 / CanJam Price £225
*Qobuz *
Free 1 month trial to Qobuz Studio along with one free 24-bit album download. Visit booth for more details.
*Vision Ears *
15% off for VE custom earphones (VE2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 6XC, 8, Elysium)
*Warwick Acoustics*
25% off the Sonoma Model One (for show attendees only, visit booth for more details)
*Westone*
20% off Universal IEMs
Visit booth to enter a raffle to win a W80
*Woo Audio*
10% off on Woo Audio show demo units
*ZMFheadphones*
Visit booth for special pricing on all models


----------



## Ra97oR

Some interesting deals there! I can see some wallets getting lightened on the day.


----------



## KEV G

Wondering if anyone will have a K-modded WM1Z at the show I could have a listen to, thinking about getting the mod for mine but would very much like to have a listen to one first. Music Sanctuary have told me they have sent a few over and they should be floating around at Canjam so I’d love to have a chance to to have a listen.


----------



## jbr1971

Sorry to go off topic (maybe I missed a memo somewhere), but there is no CanJam at RMAF this year?


----------



## Bart147

KEV G said:


> Wondering if anyone will have a K-modded WM1Z at the show I could have a listen to, thinking about getting the mod for mine but would very much like to have a listen to one first. Music Sanctuary have told me they have sent a few over and they should be floating around at Canjam so I’d love to have a chance to to have a listen.


I'm in the same boat , even a K-modded WM1A would be interesting


----------



## KEV G

Bart147 said:


> I'm in the same boat , even a K-modded WM1A would be interesting


It would indeed, if I find one at the show, I’ll pm you lol 
I’d also be interested in the 1A to try, modded or not


----------



## ubertriad

I could only go for one day last year, so I made sure to clear the whole weekend this time. I wonder if there will be any discounts on the Atlas...


----------



## Fatsosixsixsix

Might be attending CanJam for the first time, what's the etiquette for testing IEMs? Presumably you don't want to be hogging them for a long time


----------



## third_eye

jbr1971 said:


> Sorry to go off topic (maybe I missed a memo somewhere), but there is no CanJam at RMAF this year?



That's correct. London and Shanghai are the 2 remaining CanJam shows for 2019.


----------



## AxelCloris

Fatsosixsixsix said:


> Might be attending CanJam for the first time, what's the etiquette for testing IEMs? Presumably you don't want to be hogging them for a long time



This might be an answer for you, from earlier in the thread.


AxelCloris said:


> If a booth is busy, I tend to give a quick listen and move down the line. If there's space and nobody is waiting to try the gear I'm currently using, then it's usually ok to sit and listen in longer stints. If in doubt, check with one of the exhibitors. They might be able to facilitate a longer demo session for you.


----------



## Fatsosixsixsix

AxelCloris said:


> This might be an answer for you, from earlier in the thread.


Was intending to test out the U12 and U18 so those will probably have a decent queue. By moving down the line do you mean move onto the next display IEM or back of the queue?


----------



## AxelCloris

Using 64 Audio as an example, if you're listening to the U18 for a while and there's a queue forming for it while the U12 is free, maybe give the U12 a try for a bit. You might be able to hop back to the U18 again afterwards. Of course, 64 Audio might also have multiples of their most popular units for demos. If you're not sure which course is best, just ask anyone working the exhibit and they'll let you know.


----------



## Fatsosixsixsix

That clears it up a lot thanks, shall have to go sort out my tickets and update my testing music


----------



## DecentLevi (Jul 23, 2019)

Was at work and had only a chance to skim through the video. Not sure if the HEDDphone One was in the video, perhaps the Head-Fi team didn't get a pair in time. I was quite pleased to notice the Rad-0 from Rosson Audio in the video. I tried the Rad-0 on quite a few systems at SoCal CanJam and I can say without reservation it is the best planar headphone I've ever tried - at least as good as the legendary HE-6 on a powerful speaker amp. There have been some interesting revelations recently on the Rad-0 thread such as the amazing pairing with the iBasso DX220 DAP + Amp7, not to mention this headphone has garnered unprecedented agreement on those who have tried it so far. It's thread is a little lonely, so feel free to subscribe and let us know your impressions here after trying it:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/ros...eautiful-new-baby.905794/page-6#post-15076609


----------



## AxelCloris

DecentLevi said:


> Unless I missed something it looks like the HEDDphone One wasn't in the video


It's there alright.


----------



## frank2908

Hope there is thread and more info on the new rupert neve amp, I was interested in the rnhp few months ago but haven't bought it, maybe the new one is more interesting


----------



## HungryPanda

I am very interested in hearing the HEDDphone


----------



## ubertriad

Would there be an Audioquest Nightowl to try out?


----------



## third_eye

Just in time for CanJam London, check out the CanJam London 2019 playlist on Qobuz! This curated playlist has some of our favorite tracks, from the staff here at Head-Fi.org!

https://open.qobuz.com/playlist/2343124


----------



## someyoungguy

third_eye said:


> Just in time for CanJam London, check out the CanJam London 2019 playlist on Qobuz! This curated playlist has some of our favorite tracks, from the staff here at Head-Fi.org!
> 
> https://open.qobuz.com/playlist/2343124


Interesting to see some Gojira and Babymetal in there \m/


----------



## Sunstealer

I'll be attending on Sunday, looking forward to auditioning 64, Campfire, Empire Ears and so on..... 

I had to return my IT04 as one of the sockets is loose...the replacement may not get here in time for Canjam. 

I have a vanilla DX228. Will anyone be there with an AMP8EX that I could listen to? I'm thinking of that as my next upgrade.


----------



## THGM

ubertriad said:


> Would there be an Audioquest Nightowl to try out?



Although discontinued, Audioquest did have a pair of NightOwls and NightHawks on their stand last year to demo their Dragonfly's Black and Red. With the Cobalt added to the range they may do the same this year.


----------



## doctorjuggles

westsounds said:


> Anyone out for a beer or know of live music near the event the night before? Im sure there will be its London after all. Might give me more incentive to look forward to the long journey.



I'm sure plenty of us will be out for a beer after the show. As for events - it depends what you like. London has so many venues. CanJam is right in Waterloo, which is a very easy walk across the river and into the heart of the city. If you're not keen on walking, the tube will whisk you off to pretty much anywhere in a few minutes, it's all very accessible from where we'll be.


----------



## ElectroMod

THGM said:


> Although discontinued, Audioquest did have a pair of NightOwls and NightHawks on their stand last year to demo their Dragonfly's Black and Red. With the Cobalt added to the range they may do the same this year.


We will have a pair of Owl's on the Electromod stand


----------



## quodjo105

Has anyone been able to buy tickets for show on eventbrite?. Was very easy to do that last year


----------



## joe

quodjo105 said:


> Has anyone been able to buy tickets for show on eventbrite?. Was very easy to do that last year



You can buy tickets online here: https://canjamglobal.com/shows/london2019/


----------



## westsounds

doctorjuggles said:


> I'm sure plenty of us will be out for a beer after the show. As for events - it depends what you like. London has so many venues. CanJam is right in Waterloo, which is a very easy walk across the river and into the heart of the city. If you're not keen on walking, the tube will whisk you off to pretty much anywhere in a few minutes, it's all very accessible from where we'll be.



thanks for the information, I was really looking forward to it, however this year its just come at a bit of a diffiuclt time so Ive had to cancell. I will put it in the calendar again for next year and hopefully I'll even get to the pre even night as well as a beer the night before.  Have fun guys, its going to be a great event by the looks of things.


----------



## krismusic

Imusicman said:


> This often happens at the London CanJam for whatever reason. There are often big name brands missing without any real explanation. Some companies appear to support the US shows, Asia and even other events in Europe. Astell & Kern would be a prime example. Sennheiser another. This is my 3rd year so fingers crossed for this years list of exhibitors


I reckon UK is a very small market and not worth the bother.


----------



## Zachik

krismusic said:


> I reckon UK is a very small market and not worth the bother.


Being the only CanJam in Europe, I think this one addresses audiophiles throughout Europe...


----------



## majid (Jul 24, 2019)

krismusic said:


> I reckon UK is a very small market and not worth the bother.



It's still the world's fifth or sixth largest economy, depending on the Sterling exchange rate, and British Hi-Fi is highly respected in Europe and beyond.

I will be coming for a day with my brother-in-law, not sure whether Saturday or Sunday. I moved to London and my movers managed to misplace my Benchmark DAC2 HGC and DAC1 (they're in a warehouse in Croydon, I will find them in 2-3 years' time), so I am looking for a new source to plug into my AHB2 and B&W 804S, possibly a DAC3 DX (I finally ripped my entire SACD collection just before moving, so I am ditching analog audio sources).


----------



## ozziecook

krismusic said:


> I reckon UK is a very small market and not worth the bother.


Well London’s population is 8.8 million, the largest in the EU (yes, for the moment!) and nearly twice as much as Berlin, the second largest. So...no, that’s not a small market.


----------



## krismusic

Zachik said:


> Being the only CanJam in Europe, I think this one addresses audiophiles throughout Europe...





ozziecook said:


> Well London’s population is 8.8 million, the largest in the EU (yes, for the moment!) and nearly twice as much as Berlin, the second largest. So...no, that’s not a small market.


Well Sennheiser have been absent for a couple of years now. There is obviously a reason for that business decision.


----------



## KEV G

London may well have over 8 million but most people here have no idea what a DAP is let alone a set of Andromeda for example!!!  
99.9% of Londoners think  the pinnacle of personal audio is the latest iPhone with a pair of beats or air pods!!!
It seems to me that sound quality matters far less than the image to this majority of people. 
Every time I let someone try out my gear they are absolutely blown away by the quality of the music they are hearing. 
Hopefully introducing a friend to this world of personal audio and bringing him to Canjam this weekend. His wife has already nailed his wallet to the floor  so he’ll still have a home to go to


----------



## Rowethren

krismusic said:


> Well Sennheiser have been absent for a couple of years now. There is obviously a reason for that business decision.



Dare I mention the B word? I don't mean our new illustrious leader Bumble Johnson either... 

*flees before political debates ensue.


----------



## kefs

C'mon, it is in London, but it's for all of the UK and beyond.
#londoncentric
#devonheadphonefan


----------



## KEV G

kefs said:


> C'mon, it is in London, but it's for all of the UK and beyond.
> #londoncentric
> #devonheadphonefan


You’re absolutely right, it’s a European Canjam really but what I’ve said about beats and pods is generally the attitude all over the UK, we need to spread the word, also enjoy the moment when you see the look on peoples faces when they hear music properly and for many that will be the first time they will hear music being played the way it should sound.


----------



## Grimbles

kefs said:


> C'mon, it is in London, but it's for all of the UK and beyond.
> #londoncentric
> #devonheadphonefan


Seconded by a Brummy headfier here (although i work in London a lot). Gutted i cant make it this weekend, on a stag do in Bristol. Have an awesome time all, very jealous!


----------



## PhilW

krismusic said:


> Well Sennheiser have been absent for a couple of years now. There is obviously a reason for that business decision.



Yeah, mainly Sennheiser UK not knowing their bum from their elbow. They have been hard work for years since certain people there left to move on to other things. Nothing to do with the market in the UK. They were present at Bristol Sound & Vision in February.


----------



## ozziecook

kefs said:


> C'mon, it is in London, but it's for all of the UK and beyond.
> #londoncentric
> #devonheadphonefan



Yeah I wasn't intending to be 'London centric/elitist' (touchy out there, fellas?!!) but merely readdressing the point about it being a small market here...and just happened to pick the sheer size of the market within 10 miles of the event.
Take the point about Beats/image and the like too...true, from my experience, sadly. But I'm sure it's a generalisation and there are thousands of audiophiles here we don't see.
It will be huge event I'm sure and if certain manufacturers aren't there, they'll have their individual reasons.


----------



## Grimbles

ozziecook said:


> Yeah I wasn't intending to be 'London centric/elitist' (touchy out there, fellas?!!) but merely readdressing the point about it being a small market here...and just happened to pick the sheer size of the market within 10 miles of the event.
> Take the point about Beats/image and the like too...true, from my experience, sadly. But I'm sure it's a generalisation and there are thousands of audiophiles here we don't see.
> It will be huge event I'm sure and if certain manufacturers aren't there, they'll have their individual reasons.



Haha take it with a pinch of salt mate - from my end, I was only winding you up! I agree though, you regularly see on Head-Fi audophile meets for small cities in the US, I dont know if we could get 10 people in a room in Birmingham.  

On that note, if there are any West Mids based audiphiles who would be keen to meet up and chew the fat, PM me and I'll see if I can organise something one weekend


----------



## krismusic

Rowethren said:


> Dare I mention the B word? I don't mean our new illustrious leader Bumble Johnson either...
> 
> *flees before political debates ensue.


I did wonder if this was a reason but I think the answer below sounds more likely. 



kefs said:


> C'mon, it is in London, but it's for all of the UK and beyond.
> #londoncentric
> #devonheadphonefan


I was suggesting that the British audiophile market as a whole might be a bit of a dead loss. Perhaps as people's disposable income might be diminished by austerity etc. 



PhilW said:


> Yeah, mainly Sennheiser UK not knowing their bum from their elbow. They have been hard work for years since certain people there left to move on to other things. Nothing to do with the market in the UK. They were present at Bristol Sound & Vision in February.


----------



## ozziecook

Rowethren said:


> Dare I mention the B word? I don't mean our new illustrious leader Bumble Johnson either...
> 
> *flees before political debates ensue.


What you mean, Beats? Argh! I've gone and said it.


----------



## ostewart

Grimbles said:


> Haha take it with a pinch of salt mate - from my end, I was only winding you up! I agree though, you regularly see on Head-Fi audophile meets for small cities in the US, I dont know if we could get 10 people in a room in Birmingham.
> 
> On that note, if there are any West Mids based audiphiles who would be keen to meet up and chew the fat, PM me and I'll see if I can organise something one weekend



My other half is from Brum, so I occasionally pop up with her to see her family. So if you ever decide to do that, find a venue, make a thread and let me know.


----------



## Grimbles

ostewart said:


> My other half is from Brum, so I occasionally pop up with her to see her family. So if you ever decide to do that, find a venue, make a thread and let me know.



Done - I'm south of the city, Moseley, so plenty of nice pubs to choose from.


----------



## HungryPanda

I used to live in Brixton for 22 years and now live 24 miles away in Kent and have to say as I still work in London and commute by train I often see people using good earphones/headphones. They are just outnumbered by the earpod brigade


----------



## westsounds

KEV G said:


> Every time I let someone try out my gear they are absolutely blown away by the quality of the music they are hearing.


What gear is it?


----------



## Rowethren

krismusic said:


> I did wonder if this was a reason but I think the answer below sounds more likely.



I suspect you are probably right, I said it mainly for jest really, if we can't have a laugh about what is going on we are doomed lol...



ozziecook said:


> What you mean, Beats? Argh! I've gone and said it.



Nooo... You said it... Melting... MELLLTTTINNGG... Due to the heat clearly


----------



## krismusic

krismusic said:


> Well Sennheiser have been absent for a couple of years now. There is obviously a reason for that business decision.





Grimbles said:


> Done - I'm south of the city, Moseley, so plenty of nice pubs to choose from.


Sounds like something good coming out of a slightly negative discussion!


----------



## RestlessZombi

I'm always up for a London Meet Up but i have never seen any posted.


----------



## krismusic

RestlessZombi said:


> I'm always up for a London Meet Up but i have never seen any posted.


You mean apart from CanJam, a fan based meet?


----------



## STR-1

Rowethren said:


> Dare I mention the B word? I don't mean our new illustrious leader Bumble Johnson either...
> 
> *flees before political debates ensue.


I heard this is the main reason why they have postponed the Festival of Sound Show (London) to next year.  Too few manufacturers willing to commit a budget to the show with the current uncertainty.


----------



## KEV G

westsounds said:


> What gear is it?


Last time I let someone try out my gear it was the DX208Ti/Andromeda and Vega.
Next time it’ll be something a little different lol


----------



## RestlessZombi

krismusic said:


> You mean apart from CanJam, a fan based meet?



I thought CanJam was more Commercial Event.. But I stand corrected if not.. It'll be my first to know what its all about.


----------



## krismusic

RestlessZombi said:


> I thought CanJam was more Commercial Event.. But I stand corrected if not.. It'll be my first to know what its all about.


Sorry if my wording mislead you. CanJam is a VERY commercial event.


----------



## Layman1

I'd say CanJam is both a commercial AND a fan-based event. Representatives from both are there, and indeed you couldn't have one without the other 
Head-Fi member @moedawg140 has often come over from the USA and set up a whole desk to let people sample his vast IEM collection. Generally, lots of regular Head-Fi attendees let each other listen to their gear.

In terms of being commercial it's a great chance to go and demo a lot of gear (for the price of a ticket!) that otherwise in the UK I'd have little to no access to, as well as meeting the real personalities behind that gear.
Compared to some events I've attended (e.g. Property events), there's remarkably little 'sales' pushing, just a bunch of like-minded hobbyists (some of whom have started their own businesses) getting together and having a blast.
The occasional negative point is refreshingly rare, and I've had a great time every time I've attended!

Hope this helps for anyone attending for the first time, or still on the fence about doing so! :)


----------



## moedawg140

Layman1 said:


> I'd say CanJam is both a commercial AND a fan-based event. Representatives from both are there, and indeed you couldn't have one without the other
> Head-Fi member @moedawg140 has often come over from the USA and set up a whole desk to let people sample his vast IEM collection. Generally, lots of regular Head-Fi attendees let each other listen to their gear.
> 
> In terms of being commercial it's a great chance to go and demo a lot of gear (for the price of a ticket!) that otherwise in the UK I'd have little to no access to, as well as meeting the real personalities behind that gear.
> ...


Hey @Layman1 - it was nice seeing you and the other wonderful members in and around London! With CanJam London, you’ve got the best of all worlds; fan friendly, commercial, and just all-around fun! Looking forward to attending London for a forth time hopefully next year, and possibly check out Scotland as well during the trip! 

Those who are attending this year, hope you all have lots of fun!


----------



## zuber

third_eye said:


> Here's the current list of Show Specials.....we'll continue to update this and will provide the full list at the Registration Desk next weekend!
> 
> 
> *
> ...



Any info about Empire Ears?


----------



## damianryan

Just arrived back from the DCs event at Spiritland.......maybe I’m used to low lent gigs but that was impressive!   the bar was free and the canapés were plentiful.    What more could you ask for?     Top end headphones and classy electronics?    interesting people to chat to?        Check,  all of the above!!........Steve Smith from DCs  was welcoming as MC and his equipment was sublime.          Great start to the London weekend.         It bodes well.


----------



## Zachik

HungryPanda said:


> I used to live in Brixton for 22 years and now live 24 miles away in Kent and have to say as I still work in London and commute by train I often see people using good earphones/headphones. *They are just outnumbered by the earpod brigade*


I think the people using the cheap / free crap always outnumber audiophiles. Not just in London or the UK, but everywhere!


----------



## HungryPanda

I would loved to have come to the DCS event tonight but as it's my wife's birthday I sadly could not


----------



## DecentLevi (Jul 26, 2019)

HEDD Audio's HEDDphone, RAAL earfield monitors, Rosson Audio Designs with Rad-0,  Benchmark DAC / amps, Rupert Neve Fidelice DAC / amps, iBasso DAPs, Hifiman & Mr. Speakers innovative offerings, HeadAmp with their Stax on hand, a plethora of groundbreaking IEMs, etc. - this is slain to be one of the best hi-fi audio shows of _any _kind in history, even without the Orpheus present! I'm psyched for you guys even though I won't be there, and look forward to the impressions.


----------



## Ra97oR

It was nice to meet a lot of familiar faces last night at the pre show party, thanks to Spiritland and DCS for organizing that.


----------



## westsounds

damianryan said:


> Just arrived back from the DCs event at Spiritland.......maybe I’m used to low lent gigs but that was impressive!   the bar was free and the canapés were plentiful.    What more could you ask for?     Top end headphones and classy electronics?    interesting people to chat to?        Check,  all of the above!!........Steve Smith from DCs  was welcoming as MC and his equipment was sublime.          Great start to the London weekend.         It bodes well.



Cool, sounds like a great event and at a very nice venue as well.

Wish I could have made it 

And now the show to follow up. Have a great show guys.

Dont forget plenty of photos, please


----------



## piercer

Can I have my Canjam London 2019 flag please - just bought my ticket!


----------



## joe

piercer said:


> Can I have my Canjam London 2019 flag please - just bought my ticket!



Added.

If you're going to CanJam London 2019 and would like a London 2019 badge on your profile, *please PM me*!


----------



## kefs

Anyone spot a rotund chap Sat wearing a tee bearing a white skull and headphones, thats me, say hi


----------



## piercer

joe said:


> Added.
> 
> If you're going to CanJam London 2019 and would like a London 2019 badge on your profile, *please PM me*!


Thank you!


----------



## DiscoProJoe

I have a question: how come V-Moda isn't exhibiting at CanJam London this weekend? Two weeks ago they just launched an updated product version of their legendary M-100 headphone. Why is V-Moda not showing it off at CanJam London?


----------



## jude (Jul 27, 2019)

I was walking through CanJam London 2019 during setup day (Friday), and came upon this:


​
Warwick Acoustics is exhibiting their new APERIO, which is their new flagship electrostatic headphone system. Warwick wanted to exhibit in the main CanJam exhibit hall, yet keep ambient noise to a minimum, to help showcase the resolving ability of their new APERIO system. To do this, Warwick Acoustics brought an acoustic isolation pod to CanJam London (built by a company called Framery) that has solid walls and a roof made of a sandwich of sheet metal, birch plywood, recycled acoustic foam and acoustic felt. The glass windows are made of a thick sound-control laminated glass. This listening pod also has an active ventilation system that keeps the air inside fresh and cool.

They were still setting up, so I haven't yet had a chance to listen to the APERIO. I did, however, get to go inside Warwick's acoustic isolation pod, and I was _very_ impressed with the level of acoustic isolation it provides. I was watching people outside the pod in the lounge area talking, but not hearing them. I asked a couple of the guys to yell from the outside, and the pod did an excellent job, the yells smothered to muted, faint utterances inside. I can't wait to hear what it's like in there when the show's in full swing later this morning. Here are some other photos:

  ​I'm glad my first audition of the Warwick Acoustics APERIO will be in the confines of that pod, as I'm excited to hear what it's capable of. I know Warwick Acoustics put a lot of effort into the APERIO, including the use of extensive audio test and measurement through the system's development. For more information on the new APERIO, *click here for the APERIO page* on Warwick Acoustic's website.

 

 ​


----------



## HungryPanda

Will be heading into London soon, that pod looks very interesting, thanks for the photos Jude


----------



## KEV G

HungryPanda said:


> Will be heading into London soon, that pod looks very interesting, thanks for the photos Jude


Me too, see you in the pod Panda


----------



## HungryPanda

See you there Kev


----------



## KEV G

HungryPanda said:


> See you there Kev


Will do, on my way to meet @Layman1 in Waterloo now and should be there about 9:15


----------



## davidcotton

jude said:


> I was walking through CanJam London 2019 during setup day (Friday), and came upon this:
> 
> ​
> Warwick Acoustics is exhibiting their new APERIO, which is their new flagship electrostatic headphone system. Warwick wanted to exhibit in the main CanJam exhibit hall, yet keep ambient noise to a minimum, to help showcase the resolving ability of their new APERIO system. To do this, Warwick Acoustics brought an acoustic isolation pod to CanJam London (built by a company called Framery) that has solid walls and a roof made of a sandwich of sheet metal, birch plywood, recycled acoustic foam and acoustic felt. The glass windows are made of a thick sound-control laminated glass. This listening pod also has an active ventilation system that keeps the air inside fresh and cool.
> ...



Any chance of having that pod installed where I work?  Would probably end up cheaper than headphones in the end


----------



## KEV G

davidcotton said:


> Any chance of having that pod installed where I work?  Would probably end up cheaper than headphones in the end


I’d like one in my front room........when eastenders is on


----------



## ebjarrell

@jude , what are the chances of CanJam coming to Ireland?


----------



## third_eye

CanJam London 2019 is open! Impressions thread here:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/canjam-london-2019-impressions-thread.911785/


----------



## westsounds

ebjarrell said:


> @jude , what are the chances of CanJam coming to Ireland?



They could put it on a lorry and bring to where we all live


----------



## AndrewH13

Leaving Southend for Waterloo now, after 5k Parkrun in rain


----------



## Fatsosixsixsix

I'm at Waterloo now, will be my first canjam ever even though I know barely anything about audio


----------



## acygni

Really hope someone checks out the Fiio btr5 and post about it soon.


----------



## joe

Continue the conversation in the impressions thread here!


----------



## jude

*The seminar titled "The Move to Mass Premium: In Numbers" is starting at 1 p.m.
*
New products from the likes of professional and traditional audio brands to tech titans are all entering the premium headphones market which almost doubled in size at 90% in 2018 to be a $7bn category. The future potential for this category remains just as bright with new competition driving innovation in lossless audio, new form factors, wireless features, external amplifiers, sensors, voice control and other smart features. In this presentation Futuresource, a key strategic partner for the most recognised brands within audio, will dissect the Premium Headphones market in numbers, and explore its potential moving forward.


If you've wondered what the size of our market is like, and what the future holds, this is a seminar you do not want to miss. This kind of information and data is not easy to find, so this is a rare glimpse into market data for our space we don't normally see.


----------



## jude

*The seminar titled "DAC Design - Part 1: Interpolation Filters" is starting at 2:30 p.m.
*
Chord Electronics Lead Designer, Rob Watts, talks about interpolation filters, which are at the heart of all DACs, and why they are crucial subjectively. Rob will also explain what a tap is, and discusses the importance of transients from a perception point of view.


We talk a lot about taps on the forums, and many of us are in pursuit of as many taps as we can get. But what are taps? This is just one of the many topics Rob will cover in the first part of his two-part DAC Design seminars.


----------



## jude

*The seminar titled "Targets & Measurements" is starting at 4 p.m.
*
Join legendary headphone designer Axel Grell as he looks to ask questions and make proposals for answers regarding perceived sound and measured data. What is the target for the sound of a headphone? What influences the perceived sound? How can sound be measured? What does a universal target curve look like? These and other questions will formulate the basis for conclusions on how data might be put together in the future to get a more clear idea of how a headphone might sound.


Axel Grell is the man behind so many headphones this community holds dear, including the HD600 and HD650, the HD800, and HD800S, and many more.


----------



## jude

I'm in the seminar room watching one legendary headphone engineer (Axel Grell, formerly of Sennheiser) while sitting next to another legendary headphone engineer (Naotaka Tsunoda, formerly of Sony).


----------

